# 2021: Deesiel11 Lawn Renovation



## Deesiel11 (Mar 12, 2021)

This is my first post here at TLF. I figured it would be pretty awesome to document the transformation of my yard. My wife and I bought our first house about 2.5 years ago, and have slowly worked on renovating the yard. The property is just under 3 acres, there is a year-round creek running through the backyard, and there is also a "pasture", at least that is what we call it. Much of the property is filled with undergrowth and sapling trees. We have been slowly removing the undergrowth and saplings to create more usable space. For the sake of this forum we will likely not be doing much renovation work on the actual turf for a while, unless someone here convinces me otherwise...Regardless we are excited to share our journey, and hopefully we can one day have a beautiful lawn like most of you all on here.

This is a photo of the "pasture" from when we first moved in:


----------

